# Yahoo Mess enger



## Lorand (Aug 16, 2004)

A friend of mine use Yahoo Messenger and she has the following problem with it:
When she receives a message during which the conversation window is minimized, after it’s maximized the message list is at the beginning of the conversation instead of the end of it, so she needs to scroll all the way down to see the new message. But on another computer YM works exactly as expected. I looked over all the settings and they are the same on the two computers. Then what could be wrong with it?


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 16, 2004)

I would just reinstalling it, as to what the problem is though, I dont have a clue


----------



## jobby_griffin (Aug 16, 2004)

I cant see it would be fixed by reinstalling it. Could something be interupting the program. Sorry, if i'm wrong.

Jobby


----------



## tristan (Aug 16, 2004)

remove the program fully and reinstall. if the problem persists, try running ad-aware, spybot, and stinger.exe (for a check on trojans). good luck.


----------



## Lorand (Aug 16, 2004)

Problem solved after installing Trillian...


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 16, 2004)

Trillian is fun


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

Trillian rules


----------



## Lorand (Aug 17, 2004)

Trillian is cool, but for the yahoo connection you need some alternative server names, since yahoo is blocking trillian from accessing their servers.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Aug 17, 2004)

Last night installed the AgileMessenger on my 6600 - cool nifty app!! Now I can access my yahoo, icq, msn and the plethora of other IMs via my mobile, and its pretty neat.. Wow.. technology and men.. what you'd do to please them ;-)


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 17, 2004)

you could also try jabber, its open source but not to stable


----------



## AainaalyaA (Aug 17, 2004)

eh? Jabber for the mobile?


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 17, 2004)

I only use jabber at work, because its the only one we're allowed to use, dont know about mobile support if thats what you were asking.


----------



## Praetor (Aug 17, 2004)

> Trillian is cool, but for the yahoo connection you need some alternative server names, since yahoo is blocking trillian from accessing their servers.


Got any ideas on how to work around that? Not that i use Y!, i'd just like to get my account working within trillian


----------



## Lorand (Aug 17, 2004)

Here you can find some alternative server names and ports: http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48754&highlight=yahoo+alternate
Not every server will work with trillian, but you can find at least one that works.


----------

